# new Kennel question



## olroy (Jul 28, 2011)

Any of you have (of the ground) style kennels? I would like to see pictures and get info on what type of flooring you used. Thanks


----------



## p&y finally (Jul 28, 2011)

Mine is 10x10 with pressure treated 3/4" plywood flooring and 2' wide 5/4" decking around the sides. Has held up great for 3 years so far.
Probably going with all 5/4 decking on my next one though for clean up purposes.


----------



## black an tan man (Jul 29, 2011)

i dont have pics of my 2 but i love them  easy to clean an very good looking. i would advise if  u build a square dog house on the back to cut a door in the back wall to the house so you can eaisly put hay for bedding an eaisy clean up. i have barrela on mine and they work good to just wish i would have built the box. plus u can build a frame undernearth that will hold a peice of tin so the waste with fall to the tin an you spray that into a bucket an then no smell around the pens butyou can just let it fall to the ground an throw lime on it thats what i do


----------



## thomas gose (Jul 29, 2011)

If you can pour concrete i would highly recomend it! I didnt have a choice. i am satisfied but the wood does hold smell and has to be bleached and washed alot more than concrete


----------



## manok (Jul 29, 2011)

Click on these links :-
www.coondawgs.com/forum/index.php
www.coondawgs.com/articles/offgroundkennels.html

The top link, scroll down for :- kennel construction forum.


----------



## futurerabbithunter17 (Jul 30, 2011)

mine are 6'x8' with a divider in the middle and the back 2 feet are the dog house will try to put pics up later tonight


----------



## swampcat95 (Aug 1, 2011)

*Kennels*

Mine are 10x10.  They consist of three stalls with the house hanging off the back.  I used 2x6 flooring due to the pricing of 5/4 board.  I set it on pier blocks to help with rot and termites.  I left a 2 in ch gap under the house all the way across the back for clean out.  I have been satisfied with my pen.  I originally put plywood in the house floor, but 6 months later I replaced it with 2x6.  Total cost around $400 in May of this year.  I have three sets and the oldest is still in good shape after 3 years.


----------



## FrancoMo (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## Nga. (Aug 2, 2011)

Here's the only picture I got handy of mine. 6 runs 5x10 with a 7ft roof.


----------

